# UCLA Producers Program Fall 2019



## filmschool0 (Jan 14, 2019)

I thought I'd start a thread for the UCLA Producers Program for fall 2019. This is my first time applying (and hopefully last). Is there anyone else who applied?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I thought I'd start a thread for the UCLA Producers Program for fall 2019. This is my first time applying (and hopefully last). Is there anyone else who applied?


@Julie Lew applied. Her application is in the application tracker:

Applied - UCLA - Producers Program MFA 2019

@Fernando González Ortiz also applied:
Applied - UCLA - Producers Program 2019

Be sure to add yours to the tracker when you can.


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, I applied! Can't wait to hopefully hear from them some time this month (?!!)


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Jan 15, 2019)

Good luck peers. I hope to hear something soon. I'm constantly refreshing my email.


----------



## Julie Lew (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone hear anything from UCLA yet?


----------



## Yuk (Feb 5, 2019)

According to the application tracker, I think they've already sent out invitations for fall 2019. Someone has already been interviewed


----------



## Lola215 (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone had an interview yet? If so, how did it go?


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 12, 2019)

I still had hope since I noticed that they did several waves of interviews in the past and the latest interview notifications were sent out at Feb 13th. But it seems that they started interviewing earlier this year  I guess if we haven't heard by now we're probably out. I spent the most time preparing for UCLA as compared to other schools, but ironically it's the only school I didn't get to hear back from. 

Good luck to those who had their interviews!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey! Just wondering if anyone else interviewed? If I recall correctly answers go out tomorrow?


----------



## Lola215 (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, I was thinking we hear back tomorrow too


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> Yes, I was thinking we hear back tomorrow too


Curious if it’s phone/email? I looked at previous threads but didn’t see anything ?


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 1, 2019)

I’m thinking it’s going to be sent via the acceptd account. I read somewhere on here that the Operations Manager (Michael) sends an email recommending you for graduate study. 

But yes, I hope it’s today! Last round of interviews happened 2/20 so I feel like that’s enough time to make a decision. I’ve seen them go out as soon as 4 days after the last interview.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> I’m thinking it’s going to be sent via the acceptd account. I read somewhere on here that the Operations Manager (Michael) sends an email recommending you for graduate study.
> 
> But yes, I hope it’s today! Last round of interviews happened 2/20 so I feel like that’s enough time to make a decision. I’ve seen them go out as soon as 4 days after the last interview.


I stayed up practically all night and didn’t see anything ??? wish I thought of this beforehand


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 1, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> I stayed up practically all night and didn’t see anything ??? wish I thought of this beforehand



What time did you get you interview notification? I’m thinking they might go out around the same time. I got mine at 11:30a PST


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> What time did you get you interview notification? I’m thinking they might go out around the same time. I got mine at 11:30a PST


My email came pretty late 6p ET and I see this on the grad school page


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone hear anything? I'm shocked they've been radio silent since they said they'd let us know on the 1st


----------



## Hello-2019 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, new here! For those that are deciding between stark and UCLA (I feel like I’ve seen a few of you accepted into stark that also interviewed at UCLA), how are you going about making your decision?


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey y’all, I think all/most decisions were sent out early early this morning. check your email!


----------



## Hello-2019 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> Hey y’all, I think all/most decisions were sent out early early this morning. check your email!


I got mine! Woo!


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello-2019 said:


> I got mine! Woo!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## HarryMelodies (Mar 13, 2019)

I received my acceptance letter a few hours ago via an email from Acceptd. 

Very exciting.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 14, 2019)

HarryMelodies said:


> I received my acceptance letter a few hours ago via an email from Acceptd.
> 
> Very exciting.


Congrats!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I didn’t get a letter so I’m assuming I didn’t get in. tbh my UCLA interview was my worst one out of AFI and USC, so I’ve kinda been waiting for their rejection letter lol


----------



## Yuk (Apr 4, 2019)

Finally got my rejection letter ?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Finally got my rejection letter ?


I still haven’t gotten one lol but it was a back up school for me and I didn’t love my campus visit and interview so really it’s peobably for the best lol


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Apr 4, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Finally got my rejection letter ?


Lol, me too!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok.... so that awkward moment when I actually got accepted to the UCLA producers program... lol they just sent me a letter


----------



## Yuk (Apr 4, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Ok.... so that awkward moment when I actually got accepted to the UCLA producers program... lol they just sent me a letter


Congrats!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! I feel like we’ve been waiting forever with all these results. I’m assuming I was on an unknown waitlist because in the letter they still want me to commit by April 15. I’ve already made my deposit at USC


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2019)

FYI there's a Producer's Group just like the active Screenwriting Group. 

Join and join the discussion:



			Producers Group


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

